# Diy king



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone watch the diy king on you tube, a guy named joey from canada its a great channel. Anyway he has a tropheus tank on some of his vids, does anyone know what type or brand of led light he has on that tank?


----------



## mofish-14 (Aug 8, 2016)

He discussed the lights he uses for the wall of tanks a few weeks ago, see below:


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Been following his channel, amazing ideas!


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, I found him today when I was pricing corner aquaria. He has a neat build where he makes an L tank out of two smaller ones. Doesn't suit my needs, but it got me thinking about taking on a re-seal. There's currently a FREE 90 gal on Craigslist in my area. No chips, but it's filthy and known to leak. Hmm... I just have to find a spot for it, and talk my wife into it.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Go for it, it's free! What's the worst you have to do, give it away again? Just clean it up before the wife sees it.


----------

